# Maidenscotland!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to let you know that the much loved Egypt moderator, Maidenscotland is ok, but is not able to post cos of the unrest over there! I'm sure she'll be with us "cracking the whip" as soon as she can! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Just to let you know that the much loved Egypt moderator, Maidenscotland is ok, but is not able to post cos of the unrest over there! I'm sure she'll be with us "cracking the whip" as soon as she can! :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2::clap2:

have to admit I'd been worrying


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> have to admit I'd been worrying


Thanks for letting us know......bet she wishes she could lane:: do this right now.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd been watching her daughters posts on her FB account, but it's good to know she's safe.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to know she's ok . I was about to ask the question !


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

As long as she stays indoors then there is no reason why she wouldn't be okay. I wasn't worried for a microsecond since most everyone in Egypt seems to have 0 communications now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to let you know, she's still hanging on in there. Cant leave her apartment, but is ok and is in contact sporadically with her daughter

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just received this message from Maidenscotlands daughter:


"hi jo, mum has rang and asked if you would pass this message on, on the egypt board - believe it or not the british embassy in cairo is closed !!!!! i believe most staff are now in a hotel for safety !!! british nationals are being told to ring 279 16000 this will transfer them direct to the uk, but obviously it will be very busy. also, 6 journalists from al jazeera (i think mum said) have been arrested for trying to report and take photos depicting what is really going on in cairo.
thanks x"


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

from Maidenscotland today:

" having been inside all week they are going to have to go out tomorrow to get some supplies, fresh fruit and veg etc. there are still no police on the streets but the army have arrested secret police trying to access the square, were they there to identify people or try and cause fights, who knows. the queues for bread that we are seeing are outside government bakeries, they have stopped making reduced cost bread for the poor, an attempt to get the people to support the government obviously. but i´m sure even at normal shops and bakeries there must be a disruption to normal deliveries and service. the square is now so full of people that they are on the bridges and on the streets leading to the square. lets hope it continues to be a peaceful demonstration."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> As long as she stays indoors then there is no reason why she wouldn't be okay. I wasn't worried for a microsecond since most everyone in Egypt seems to have 0 communications now.




You don't live in the real world!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome back Maiden xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dizzyizzy said:


> Welcome back Maiden xx


yep!! Good to see your name on here again!

Jo xx


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Internet is back in Dreamland.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad to know you're ok Maiden! We have some friends and colleagues in Cairo and have spoken to all of them but needless to say we are all still very worried.
Be safe!


----------

